# What brand of hdmi cable do you use?



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you use monster or some other brand ?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jim1174 said:


> Do you use monster or some other brand ?


Monster makes decent stuff, but they're the Bose of the cables and accessories world. Overpriced by about 10 x too much. you can get as good or better for MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH cheaper. For cables Monoprice.com and BlueJeans cables are some of the best bang for your buck and as for power conditioners, Monster can be beat by a myriad of products. I wouldn't touch them unless you're getting a dealer price for them and even then, it's more for the name brand than actual quality for your money.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Monoprice HDMI cables are nice, especially for the price. Their long Redmere cables are great - I have two 30 foot ones hooked between my projector and my receiver. However, for shorter runs in my system I use Mediabridge ones and Amazon basic ones in my second system. Very nice quality and they perform as well as higher priced brands.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Monprice
BlueJeans
and one WireWorld




m


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use nothing but Monoprice Redmere HDMI cables.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I use standard Monoprice HDMI cables for shorter runs and Redmere cables for longer runs.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have some Phillips, pretty decent and available almost anywhere.
Some Monoprice, good quality but have to order them.
And a single Monster, good quality but way overpriced.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Monster = over priced
if you pay more than about $10 for a 6ft cable your spending way to much. HDMI is a digital signal so the signal is not degraded by interference. The only issue is long distances can cause the signal to be to weak to be received properly at the other end causing handshake issues. Another thing to look for is the quality of the ends of the cable but they dont need to break the bank. Monoprice is a great option.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Whatever came in the box with the component that required it... If its too short probably Startech from a local dealer


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm use the same cables as a lot of the fellas here, MonoPrice for HDMI.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

monoprice 25 footers I've used them for years with no problem I do not see any reason to spend more for a cable when the results are the same


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I just received a couple of Amazon HDMI cables. I got the 3 foot length to eliminate a lot of extra cable. They seem to have an extra thick wire.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dayton Audio from parts-express.com.

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/hdmi-cables/158?m=301&sort=pasc


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

natescriven said:


> I just received a couple of Amazon HDMI cables. I got the 3 foot length to eliminate a lot of extra cable. They seem to have an extra thick wire.


I have also used amazon cables multiple times and have never had an issue. An hdmi cable, is an hdmi cable.. Unless your paying under a dollar or so for the chinese cables that some retailers sell; in that case it's not worth it, but other wise you'll be jn good shape regardless brand name.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been using Monoprice for the past few years... I could not see the difference between the Monoprice and a Monster Cable someone gave me...

Someone lent me their AudioQuest Carbon HDMI cable for a little while. There was no difference in the video quality as far as I could see but I was somewhat surprised that the audio improved a bit. The audio sounded a bit smoother and detailed... The thing is, once you start watching the movie, you don't notice the audio being any better than before. Whether you want to pay $200 for a cable is up to you.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

really, an HDMI cable works, or it doesn't. the REAL factor in getting a more expensive cable is how the cable is constructed, especially the connectors. Monoprice is AMAZING for the price, but bluejeans and audiquest makes their cables with better connectors on the ends which stand the test of time better. that's really all there is to it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jon96789 said:


> but I was somewhat surprised that the audio improved a bit. The audio sounded a bit smoother and detailed...


Not possible, its a digital signal and it either works or it doesn't.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Not possible, its a digital signal and it either works or it doesn't.


Not possible ? how so?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Audiofan1 said:


> Not possible ? how so?


it's not possible because digital, unlike analogue, is just a transmission of 1's and 0's... either the 1's and 0's get there, or they don't... there's not degradation of signal like analogue interference etc.. basiclly you get a cable that works... or you get a cable that doesnt' work with HDMI.. there is no in between, or degradation due to interference etc


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> it's not possible because digital, unlike analogue, is just a transmission of 1's and 0's... either the 1's and 0's get there, or they don't... there's not degradation of signal like analogue interference etc.. basiclly you get a cable that works... or you get a cable that doesnt' work with HDMI.. there is no in between, or degradation due to interference etc


All I'm willing to say about that is in my own findings (subjective of course) its more to it than that and had I listened to that way of thinking regarding digital cables, I would in my setup," left a stone unturned" but glad I decided to see and hear for myself!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The mind is a powerful thing, if your convinced you want to hear a difference you will. Digital is not subject to quality loss. What you put in the cable is what you get out unless its broken and then you get nothing.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

You are right, digital signals are just 1's and 0's... But bad cables can cause signal loss. Even minor signal degradation will have an impact visually and audibly, more so on longer cable runs. It is a known fact that poor cables on longer runs will have signal loss that results in obvious sparkles or blocking of images on screen. Just because the cable is shorter does not mean there is no signal changes. I used to believe the same thing as you, but a blind cable test proved me wrong.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Monster = over priced
> if you pay more than about $10 for a 6ft cable your spending way to much. HDMI is a digital signal so the signal is not degraded by interference. The only issue is long distances can cause the signal to be to weak to be received properly at the other end causing handshake issues. Another thing to look for is the quality of the ends of the cable but they dont need to break the bank. Monoprice is a great option.


I disagree with this statement...Case in point. I have installed several 4K HDTV's and projectors over the past few months.. The first 4K install I tried using a moderately priced HDMI cable by ZUUM... The picture quality from the FIOS HD DVR was not good and had minor to major lag in picture streaming...On football games it was very noticeable...I had a 15ft MONSTER HDMI in the van that was a rejected by another customer because of the price .... after using 3 other cables that I had available and checking all connections - even running the output of the FIOS DVR straight to the TV - same low PQ .. I went out and got the MONSTER cable... The PQ was IMMEDIATELY far superior and ZERO lag..... I almost didn't want to believe it given the "There's no difference in HDMI cables" hype we hear so often...

Now Im a believer, NOT in the pricing scheme BUT in the obvious difference in bandwidth to achieve the highest PQ in some installs associated with 4K displays... I even take the time to show the clients the difference it makes with the higher priced cables... So if you still believe the hype more power to ya .....lddude:

This is one reason that 4K broadcasts will probably never happen....Too much bandwidth is required to send this signal and very few TVs will be capable of rendering that resolution anyways...unless you have superior equipment from end to end....including HDMI cables.....


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I disagree with this statement...Case in point. I have installed several 4K HDTV's and projectors over the past few months.. The first 2 installs I tried using a moderately priced HDMI cable by ZUUM... The picture quality from the FIOS HD DVR was not good and had minor to major lag in picture streaming...On football games it was very noticeable...I had a 15ft MONSTER HDMI in the van that was a rejected by another customer because of the price .... after using 3 other cables that I had available and checking all connections - even running the output of the FIOS DVR straight to the TV - same low PQ .. I went out and got the MONSTER cable... The PQ was OBVIOUSLY far superior and ZERO lag..... I almost didn't want to believe it given the "There's no difference in HDMI cables" hype we hear so often...
> 
> Now Im a believer, NOT in the pricing scheme BUT in the obvious difference in bandwidth to achieve the highest PQ in some installs .. usually associated with 4K displays... I even take the time to show the clients the difference it makes with the higher priced cables... So if you still believe the hype more power to ya .....lddude:


I've used monster, I've used bluejeans, I've used amazon basics cables and if you're using proper cables with MATCHED bandwidth (meaning you're not using a monster high speed and comparing it to a hdmi 1.0 version from some other company) than there should be ZERO appreciable difference. I've compared monster hdmi vs the redmere and regular high speed HDMI from several companies on 3D sources (which can use a bit more bandwidth) and there's ZERO appreciable difference.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I havent tried REDMERE... I use MONSTER for 3 reasons... I wont have bandwidth issues ... frankly my clients can afford it....and they are very good quality made cables IMO....:yes:

Oh and I dont have to order them off the internet ..my vendor stocks them


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your clients like to spend money on a name that's fine, as Mike pointed out if you use the appropriate cable there is no difference in a monster cable and a low cost equivalent.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I havent tried REDMERE... I use MONSTER for 3 reasons... I wont have bandwidth issues ... frankly my clients can afford it....and they are very good quality made cables IMO....:yes:
> 
> Oh and I dont have to order them off the internet ..my vendor stocks them


monster has lower bandwidth cables too. you're probably just using their higher end ones which come with more bandwidth. most reputable mfg's have different tiers priced slightly differently.

not saying that you're wrong in that the 4k needed a higher bandwidth cable than the one you had in your truck, but that it's not something that a monster cable really fixed. it's just a higher bandwidth necessity on that particular install. something that a cheap $10 monoprice high speed or redmere could do just as well.


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

I usually use monoprice, but I have also had good luck buying cables from Amazon. I have a 50 foot Aurum cable I bought from Amazon for $20 and it works great.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got some HDMI cables from monoprice ( but got these) http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025502&p_id=9304&seq=1&format=2 so should I have got the redmere ones??? are they much better??


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rselby said:


> I just got some HDMI cables from monoprice ( but got these) http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025502&p_id=9304&seq=1&format=2 so should I have got the redmere ones??? are they much better??


Redmere just allows you to go longer distances without needing uber thick cables. The ones you got are more than fine. At those lengths the only benefit would be that the redmere ones would be thinner and easier to hide


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

ohh okay...great, thought I just wasted my money....thanks


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

Monoprice not Monsterprice!!


----------



## MikeinSalem (Oct 24, 2012)

I was using a mix of cables on my system. Old, new, thin, fat I had them all and thought I was getting good picture. One day I was ordering something from Amazon and they had a Mediabridge HDMI cable as an "add on" for a reasonably low price so I bought it. It arrived and I hooked it up between my amp and TV.......WOW the improvement was visible! Even my wife could see the difference. Side note, my wife is a senior mechanical engineer for a large and well known computer/tech company with over 25 years in her field and more than 30 patents. She is very hard to fool. The best we could come up with is that the old cable was from the stone(s) age and was not up to snuff for the new HDMI standard. HDMI 4 is it now? 
I have since replaced all of my HDMI cables with Mediabridge. Good cables at a reasonable price. 

Anyway that's my story based on my experience. 

Mike


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I use the cheap Monoprice cables, and some generic no brand cables from Fry's.
There are prolly a few other inexpensive cables around here too that have some generic brand names.
I have had two that did not work out of the package and were thrown away.
There has been one instance where a HDMI cable caused white speckles on the TV but otherwise worked fine, reseating that cable fixed the issue.
After the white speckle incident I no longer support the 1's & 0's either work or they don't theory.
Of course I guess you could say white speckles means it's not working to keep the theory intact.
I would speculate though that if a HDMI cable were replaced and an audible difference is heard there is something wrong with that cable or the connection was poor.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I starting using these:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025503&p_id=9427&seq=1&format=2

These are pretty nice and super thin :T


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a mix of cables. Mostly Amazon cables from about 4-5 years ago, a RocketFish, and most recently an AudioQuest Chocolate cable. Before anyone freaks out, I worked for Best Buy during the Holiday season and got it at a significant discount. I ran the AQ cable from my PS3 Fat to my Marantz SR7008. I chose that configuration because I too had heard the picture quality would not be affected, but that the audio would be improved. I honestly haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GusGus748s said:


> I starting using these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025503&p_id=9427&seq=1&format=2
> 
> These are pretty nice and super thin :T


I want to pick up some of the redmere cables. having a lower profile cable would be beneficial when I'm running a 35 foot HDMI cable to my projector


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

I use Chord Company Signature cables throughout the Audio and digital chain. Hdmi is chord also, just not the signature. 

They have just released what is called 'digital array' technology and I have tried the digital interconnect version of signature and indigo and the difference is amazing over the previous versions. 

Soundstage is wider, deeper and super sharp. Timing also appears to improve and the whole sound is darker. Ie: less noise. 

Amazing all that comes from just changing one cable from cd transport to DAC!

It also improved the sound from the satellite box, which makes a big difference on hd movies.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

+1 for the monoprice ultra slim.


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Sony hdmi cables. Flexible

onkyo tx-sr313, jamo A102HCS6 with sub 210, wd 2TB elements play, lg hd dvd


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Monoprice


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Monoprice


+1


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Depends on application. 
Super slim HDMI for area that need good air flow or in a tight space. CL rated for in-wall. Thick for long runs. Baluns for super long runs. 

Not so much an issue of brand, digital is binary it works or it doesn't.


----------



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

....another happy Monoprice customer here


----------



## Chrisn3108 (Feb 15, 2014)

Monster HD 950. Its got Ethernet, ARC and future proofed for 4K. Major upgrade from Profigold and Bandridge.

Deeper blacks and deeper colours.....very noticable


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Chrisn3108 said:


> Monster HD 950. Its got Ethernet, ARC and future proofed for 4K. Major upgrade from Profigold and Bandridge.
> 
> Deeper blacks and deeper colours.....very noticable


If this cable is rated 1.4 vs 2.0, then it is already behind and not future proof.


----------



## Chrisn3108 (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe....It says "beyond 1.4"....not sure what it means


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Chrisn3108 said:


> Maybe....It says "beyond 1.4"....not sure what it means


That means IT IS NOT future proof one bit. By the end of this year, the 2.0's HDMI's will start coming out. Then your 950 will be useless to a lot of HD enthusiasts


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mediabridge from Amazon. Not much more expensive than Monoprice, good AWG specs and much more reliable. Of the many Monoprice HDMI cables I have purchased over the years, over 25% have failed with little use, some DOA out of the box.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have used many from monoprice for myself and customer systems and never had a failure, but I have not bought any in about a year.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Mediabridge from Amazon. Not much more expensive than Monoprice, good AWG specs and much more reliable. Of the many Monoprice HDMI cables I have purchased over the years, over 25% have failed with little use, some DOA out of the box.


I have used Mono for years and not one failure


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I have used many from monoprice for myself and customer systems and never had a failure, but I have not bought any in about a year.





JimShaw said:


> I have used Mono for years and not one failure


ditto


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I decided to give monoprice a shot when I built my theater. I figured if all these guys that have multi thousand dollor theaters use it maybe monster and others are snake oil. Well I must say I wired my whole room with it and bought a projector omount and 4 inwalls. I was very happy with what I received. The quality and performance has been great. I tell everyone about them.


----------



## wd3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Typically I use bluejeans cables for most AV connections. Sometimes I have used monoprice if bluejeans doesn't have a particular cable type. In rare cases (typically headphone cables), I have gotten "higher end" cables. I believe most cables if good quality and kept short enough to prevent signal loss will perform well. I have only ever noticed sound differences on headphone cables using different metal types and lengths.


----------



## Vintage57 (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting thread, nobody mentions using Wire World, AQ, et al . . . hmmm, I have AQ carbon, cinnamon, and forest in my system. I called a Wire World dealer yesterday, (funny, he did all the talking and I barely got a word in edgewise), dealer rambles on that I would notice a huge difference if I bought the Starlite 7 red HDMI cable at $200. I think the only difference I would notice is the balance in my checkbook. Thoughts and advice?


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I mentioned a ways back that I had AQ Chocolate hdmi. I got it super cheap so didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Vintage57 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tweaked05, sorry, must have missed that post! I'm not purporting AQ, just seems lately I've been on a journey searching for a great cable (HDMI, Interconnect and Speaker) to enhance my system. I'm kind of driving myself crazy listening to all the good/bad advice out there. My system is decent, not high end by any means, maybe I should upgrade amp and speakers before worrying about cables.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about anything until you have the right speakers. If you've already got the speakers you want, then amp and dac.


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

I use Rocketfish HDMI cables, but only because I got them on Clearance at Best Buy a few years ago. They seem to made well, have the audio return channel/ethernet, and work fine for me. If I were buying new, I would probably buy Monoprice.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

buildsafire said:


> I use Rocketfish HDMI cables, but only because I got them on Clearance at Best Buy a few years ago. They seem to made well, have the audio return channel/ethernet, and work fine for me. If I were buying new, I would probably buy Monoprice.


 I'm using the RockrtFish low profile HDMI cables. I like them because they're thin. It lets my wire maintenance look cleaner and allows for better air flow.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Vintage57 said:


> Interesting thread, nobody mentions using Wire World, AQ, et al . . . hmmm, I have AQ carbon, cinnamon, and forest in my system. I called a Wire World dealer yesterday, (funny, he did all the talking and I barely got a word in edgewise), dealer rambles on that I would notice a huge difference if I bought the Starlite 7 red HDMI cable at $200. I think the only difference I would notice is the balance in my checkbook. Thoughts and advice?


If you got $200 to......and you think it makes a difference then go with the Starlite 7 red HDMI cable. The fact though is the cable works or doesn't so your just paying for a marketing sceme.


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> I'm using the RockrtFish low profile HDMI cables. I like them because they're thin. It lets my wire maintenance look cleaner and allows for better air flow.


I've never used the Low Profile Cables... are they a newer Rocketfish product? It sounds like they are probably easier to tame do the thin makeup. That's the only drawback of the ones I have... they're really thick... but the connectors are solid.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had real good luck with media bridge, and recently tried Blue Rigger. Both from amazon. Both I like. Hard to beat the price, and if sometime in the future they don't meet bandwidth spec, I don't feel bad about replacing them. ...lots of snake oil in the cable world.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

buildsafire said:


> I've never used the Low Profile Cables... are they a newer Rocketfish product? It sounds like they are probably easier to tame do the thin makeup. That's the only drawback of the ones I have... they're really thick... but the connectors are solid.


Yes newer. They are much easier to tame! I use them on any project that required cleaning wires. Like those glass component wall shelves from sanus or peerless. Or when I don't have a proper rack. The 5' zips up nice and the 10' is there for TVs mounted to furniture. 

If I'm going in-wall or up/over in an attic a prefer a thicker cable. I accrual use monster cable on articulating arms because they hold tighter than anything ever should. 

As I said earlier it's not the brand that matters as much as appropriateness for application.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> As I said earlier it's not the brand that matters as much as appropriateness for application.


+1


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> As I said earlier it's not the brand that matters as much as appropriateness for application.


I couldn't agree more with this statement. I only use the Rocketfish cables because they were 80% off when I got them (I got 4), and if it weren't for that, I'd have some other bargain find cable,etc... I'll have to check out the information on the new Rocketfish low profile cables.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

phillihp23 said:


> +1


+1


----------

